# money transfer



## elsiem (Nov 1, 2010)

can anybody tell me the best way to transfer money back to a uk bank account.
im currently paying through hsbc standing order but the amount being received in uk is less than i expected hope someone can help me thanks


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I posted a thread on this subject last month & obtained some helpful information. If you tap on my picture box you can access this thread.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

elsiem said:


> can anybody tell me the best way to transfer money back to a uk bank account.
> im currently paying through hsbc standing order but the amount being received in uk is less than i expected hope someone can help me thanks


I went for standard chartered, they are not charging anything for my transfers abroad.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

@Doni - I could have sworn that you were posting under a different user name today or yesterday (Kazimov?) Anyways, too late in the night and its all fuzzy. Even though Standard Chartered is not charging you for the transfer, I can bet that the exchange rate is probably less than stellar

@Elsiem, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...est-options-transferring-money-australia.html
Use an exchange house. 
And you could search the forum as well


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Rsinner: Yes, Doni was posting under Karimov and now I'd like to know how I can keep changing my username! It sounds like fun!


----------



## elsiem (Nov 1, 2010)

thnx i tapped in on ur picture and was helpfull


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was using HSBC too for a while due to complete laziness as they are completely uncompetitive so I tried a few of the exchange places and the best rate and service that i got was the Rostamani Exchange.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

GCEN currency exchange, let me know if you need their details.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> @ Rsinner: Yes, Doni was posting under Karimov and now I'd like to know how I can keep changing my username! It sounds like fun!


I changed my username because I didn't like it.


----------

